# Thought I'd stop by



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well most of us like to slay the groomers. Don't know if we can give you much advice about finding and riding pow. Here are some pics from 4/1/08 of me slaying some groomers at Berthoud Pass. 









































We might be able to point ya in the right direction.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

with every post, the smuggness exudes just that little bit more contempt, from my envious afflictions.

you know who i am talking about.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn Paolo, my lousy English takes for ever to understand some of your posts :laugh:, do you also talk like you write?


Well anyway welcome to the powder :laugh:, I mean welcome to the forum, I hope you like it here.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Simply^Ride said:


> Damn Paolo, do you also talk like you write?


apparently yes.

altho i receive complaints that the words 'fuck' / 'fucker' / 'fucked' / 'fuck off' / 'ger fucked' / 'you fucker' / 'you're fucked' etc... also occur with an undue prominence....

but some how, occasionally, i get my point across  sorta...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Simply^Ride said:


> Damn Paolo, my lousy English takes for ever to understand some of your posts :laugh:, do you also talk like you write?


english is my native and i still have to decode wtf he is talking about sometimes. Paolo, you have a decoder ring to go with that code? :cheeky4:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

anyways, welcome aboard connor. you'll have some trouble finding powder living in MD but it happens every once in a while. better get used to man made ice, especially with the winters we have been having the last few seasons.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> with every post, the smuggness exudes just that little bit more contempt, from my envious afflictions.
> 
> you know who i am talking about.


In other words. "Killclimbz, you are a douchenozzle for posting that".

Sorry Paolo, if you can ever get back into the states I would be more than happy to share those experiences with ya. Hell, I would love to share them in Canada too!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Youre a powder whore! When I get waist deep here in the Cascades, I need a friggen front end loader to get me out...Cascade Cement baby; anyone can ride that light fluffy stuff, our cement seperates the men from the boys....:cheeky4:
> 
> Don`t mind me, envy is an ugly thing......:laugh:
> 
> ...


Dude I am looking forward to riding waste deep in the Cascades. As long as plane tickets are still affordable next year (around $200 works), I might be out a couple of times. I had a blast riding waste deep pow in Sierra Cement, I am sure it will be just as fun in Cascade Concrete. Late season we get big went heavy dumps like in the Cascades, December through March it's generally as light and fluffy as it gets.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Sorry Paolo, if you can ever get back into the states I would be more than happy to share those experiences with ya. Hell, I would love to share them in Canada too!


well keep yer fingers crossed mr douchenozzle, coz if all pans out, i'll be inviting you northwards this coming season 

*touches wood to avert tempting fate*


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

And that sounds like an excellent plan to me.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

rah!!!!!!

*still touching his wood*


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Is this the summer of Love?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

it sure sounds like it :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I was planning on visiting Ale and maybe making it down your way. I think for the most part it will be for some backcountry touring. There is a ton of stuff I've seen on TGR that I want to get out and slay. Of course if it's dumping like mad, resort riding will be the backup as it seems it's not safe to go out into the bc in those conditions. I do have an extra split in good working order btw...


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

If you know where to go, you can go waist deep in pow anywhere. In montana, i spent most of the time on trails that were "closed" just because no one was riding them, stepped down to get strapped in and fell in. Pow over my knees...fun runs there


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I only ride in soft boots. All of my splitboards can be set up for whatever binding you want to use. If you want to be a kook, go for the alpine binding setup. Otherwise, you can use your own binders. We just need a little time to set the pucks and get your bindings mounted to the slider plates.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

gahhh sooo not fair, you got powder in your back yard...I gotta drive 3 hours to ride on chunky ice....


----------

